
The Encryption Debate Is Over – Dead at the Hands of Facebook - dingdongding
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2019/07/26/the-encryption-debate-is-over-dead-at-the-hands-of-facebook/#3817110e5362
======
Zhenya
I am guessing that mobile networks will be forced to accept the imeis of only
'certified' phones that phone home the signature for the device image.

